

Hacknights for Designers? - aantix

I live in San Francisco where there's a ton of Hacknights where programmers pair up on personal projects.  Is there anything similar for designers?
======
ziyadb
This could be something interesting. And while I'm not in SF nor aware of any
events, if it's something you'd like to do either way I'm interested.

My contact info is listed on my profile.

